# modulen Dialog erstellen...



## blotte (27. März 2006)

Hi Zusammen,

also in meinem programm öffnet sich beim beenden des programms ein extra Frame bzw. Dialog, wo nachefragt wird : "wirklich beenden ?".....

ich möchte nun realisieren, dass man diesen dialog erst beantworten muss und nicht aufs andere fenster zugreifen kann. 
Ich denke, dass sich das mit einem modulen dialog realisieren lässt...

Vll kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen 

MfG Blotte


----------



## teppi (27. März 2006)

Werf mal einen Blick in die API. 

Du kannst einen JDialog mit speziellen Konstruktoren als modalen Dialog instanziieren.

Bspw: 

JDialog(Frame owner, boolean modal) 
          Creates a modal or non-modal dialog without a title and with the specified owner Frame.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## elmato (27. März 2006)

Du kannst auch einfach eine JOptionPane benutzen, die beim schliessen des Fensters aufgerufen wird..


----------



## flashray (27. März 2006)

Hallo Blotte,

Für Standartdialoge mit JOptionepane schau hier:
http://javaalmanac.com/egs/javax.swing/frame_Dialog.html

Für eigene Dialoge mit JDialog wie schon Stefan gesagt hat in der API bei JDialog nach "modal" schauen.

Schau dir auch folgende Seiten an.
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/dialog.html
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Oberflaechenprogrammierung/37.html
http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Programmieren_mit_Java/Oberflaechenprogrammierung/8.html

Lieber Blotte,

hättest du in den Links die ich dir das letzte mal genannt hatte nachgeschaut, würdest du Beispiele wie Sand am Meer finden.

Vg Erdal


----------

